# Daten an Drucker übertragen --> WIE



## istat_gb (14 November 2006)

Hallo,

ich muss einige variablen ( char ) an einen Barcodedrucker ( Intermec xp601 oder so ) übertragen.Aufgebaut ist es folgendermaßen:

CPU318-2 --Profibus --DP/rs232C-Link -- Drucker


Die Eingabe erfolgt über ein TP170B.


Wie binde ich den DP/RS232C-Link richtig ein? und, wie kann ich dann die daten übermitteln? brauch ich einen bestimmten FB oder sowas? und geb ich dann als Empfängeradresse einfach die des C-Link-Umsetzers an, oder wie mache ich das am besten?


MfG
André


----------



## istat_gb (19 November 2006)

Hallo, hat keiner ne idee, wie ich das am besten machen kann!?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (19 November 2006)

Deine Frage ist so allgemein, dass man sie schwerlich beantworten kann.  

Mir fällt dazu erstmal ein, das enstprechende Protokoll des Druckers zu studieren und das Handbuch des DP-links zu lesen.


----------



## CrazyCat (20 November 2006)

Ich weiß nicht wie der Netzübergang zu parametrieren ist.

Zum einen sollte man das Protokoll des Druckers wissen, da dieses in den RS232 - Eigenschaften einzustellen ist.

Anschließend fügt man die mitgelieferten Bausteine ein, einen zum Senden der Daten, ggf. einen zum Empfangen der Daten.

Die Daten müssen vor dem Senden alle in ASCII oder ANSI - Code codiert werden.
Wenn der Barcode - Drucker keine Umsetzung von ANSI oder ASCII - Code in ANSI kann, dann müssen die Daten für den Drucker nochmals umgewandelt werden (in diesem Fall -> viel Spaß)


Die Steuerzeichen wie LineFeed und CarriageReturn und der gleichen müssen natürlich auch eingetragen werden.

Am besten schreibt man das alles in einen DB, der anschließend gesendet wird.


KEINE Strings verwenden, die bringen den Drucker garantiert aus der Fassung.


----------



## istat_gb (21 November 2006)

OK, also, ich sende die Daten in CHAR ( also, ASCII denke ich mal )...


das handbuch habe ich gelesen - vom C-Link, hilft mir aber nicht so wirkich weiter.

uund das protokoll vom Drucker kann cih nirgends finden ( außer Intermec Direkt Protokoll )...

Ich hab den SFC 15 zum Senden benutzt ( sendet dauernd Daten an einen slave ) und zur Not zusätzlich die Möglichkeit mit Prozessabbild - um ganz sicher zu sein.

mitgeliefert waren keine direkten Bausteine :-(

Ich hab die Daten eigtl denke ich schon richtig parametriert im C-Link . Zumindest das, was ich aus den Druckereinstellungen entnehmen konnte.

Wie kann ich denn testen, ob überhaupt was am C-Link ankommt? jemand ne Idee?


----------



## andre (21 November 2006)

Hallo,
ich kenne den Drucker zwar nicht, aber hast du an die Steuerzeichen gedacht? CHAR ist ok., das sollte funktionieren. Vielleicht kannst du mit dem Terminalprogramm von Windows die RS232-Schnittstelle abhören und so schauen, was die CPU für Daten sendet.
Ich weiß, du hast eine S7-318 aber für die S7-200 gibt es ein Beispiel von Siemens (Tip 19), dort wird ein Text an einen Drucker gesendet. Das ist eigentlich recht einfach.
Gruß Andre


----------



## istat_gb (23 November 2006)

Hi,


also, ich hab mal den PC mit dem DP/RS 232 C-Link verbunden, aber es kommt nichts an - gar nichts... woran kann das liegen?

Die Einstellungen sind wie folgt am PC:
COM1:
9600Baud, 8 Byte, Parity Keine, Endzeichen 1 und auch keine Steuerung - also, so wie es denke ich sein müsste.

Laut variablentabelle stimmen meine Ausgänge jedoch vom Inhalt her...!?!?!?

Werd mir jetzt erstmal mal das Beispiel durchschaun.


----------



## guenni (23 November 2006)

Hallo Andre

ich habe das Teil an einem HP Laserdrucker am laufen. Da der HP keine RS232 hatte musste ich noch einen Konverter dazwischen schalten.
Jedoch die Performance ist absolut bescheiden. Dein Barcodedrucker hat der überhaupt eine RS232 Schnittstelle? Ich musste mein Ausdruck komplett in der SPS hinterlegen und in Blöcken zum Drucker schicken.

Wenn es Dir hilft suche ich mal meine Applikation raus. 

Guenni


----------



## guenni (23 November 2006)

Hier sind meine Parametrierdaten des Gateways

Guenni


----------



## andre (23 November 2006)

Hallo,
hab mal bei SIEMENS geschaut und dies gefunden:
https://support.automation.siemens....d&objid=17000624&DataKey=17000624&treeLang=de
Das wäre zum testen ein guter Anfang.

Gruß Andre


----------



## istat_gb (24 November 2006)

Hi, 

also, ich wollt dann jetzt mal testen, ob der C-Link überhaupt was raus schickt - und wollt ganz sicher gehen und hab mir mal eben schnell das passende Kabel gebaut - also, es kommt definitiv was an ( Spannung normal 9,6, beim Senden 10,x V ).

Ich kann es nur bei mir nicht anzeigen lassen, was er sendet...!?!?! im hyperterminalzeigt er mir GAR nix an... :-(
hab eigtl schon fast alles ausprobiert :-(

Werd mir mal die Beispiele von Siemens anschaun und evtl nachbauen - müsst ja dann eigtl auch klappen!


----------

